# Solved: Extended Desktop



## kohlirowe (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi,

I have set up my desktop so that I can play dvds on an attached LCD tv through a HDMI cable. All works fine if a little clunky having to chase the mouse across two screens. The only think I can't get to happen now is to play my PC games on my TV as I have no way of dragging them across from my monitor to my TV screen. Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Ade


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Try running your games in window mode instead of full screen. When the game is in a window it can be dragged to the TV screen. 

When you have extended desktop with two or more screens it's better to run most things in windows instead of full screen.


----------



## kohlirowe (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi, sorry, call me stupid, can't find any way of getting lara croft into windows mode!!!


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Yes, some games will run in both modes and some will only run in full screen. So to get Lara Croft to display on your TV you can go into the video display program for your video card and switch the primary and secondary displays.


----------

